# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Bilancio di chiusura di srl in liquidazione e debiti tributari e previdenziali

## Massimiliano68

Buongiorno a tutti gli utenti.
Sono il liquidatore di una srl e lo studio che mi assiste si accinge a presentare l'ultimo bilancio di chiusura per poter chiudere la società.
Esistono in bilancio solo debiti previdenziali e tributari in quanto sono stati chiusi i debiti con i fornitori.
Ultimamente sono venuto in contatto con una persona che sta facendo il liquidatore per un'altra società che mi ha detto che non si può chiudere se non si è presentato un d.u.r.c. in cui si attesta che i pagamenti sono tutti regolari, che se il liquidatore chiude la società con i debiti tributari rischia la galera e che in ogni caso bisogna aprire un c/c vincolato per l'ammontare dei debiti tributari.
Tutto questo al professionista che mi assiste non risulta.
D'altra parte in rete ho trovato una pubblicazione del Dott. Buscema di Padova attestante che "_La responsabilità degli amministratori e dei liquidatori per lIRES impagata, pur essendo posta da norme di carattere tributario, è di natura civilistica e comporta il risarcimento del danno causato da questi soggetti allErario._" ma solo "_se emerge la colpa dei liquidatori o nella misura in cui i soci hanno ricevuto beni o denaro in base al bilancio finale di liquidazione._"
In sintesi:
1) si può chiudere una srl in liquidazione con debiti tributari e previdenziali?
2) rischio veramente la galera?
3) se effettivamente non si può chiudere, si potrebbero avere i riferimenti normativi (carta canta) da sottoporre al mio studio?
Grazie e scusate per la lunghezza del post, ma volevo essere il più chiaro possibile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In sintesi:
> 1) si può chiudere una srl in liquidazione con debiti tributari e previdenziali?
> 2) rischio veramente la galera?
> 3) se effettivamente non si può chiudere, si potrebbero avere i riferimenti normativi (carta canta) da sottoporre al mio studio?
> Grazie e scusate per la lunghezza del post, ma volevo essere il più chiaro possibile.

  
1) Sì, ma a condizione che sia garantito il pagamento degli stessi.
2) Sì, come tutti quelli che evitano il pagamento dei debiti .....
3) Dovrebbe essere il tuo studio a fornirci i riferimenti cantanti in base ai quali la liquidazione si ha per conclusa anche se non sono stati pagati tutti i debiti, o se non se ne è garantita la soddisfazione.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ciao

----------


## Massimiliano68

A questo punto approfitto:
1) ma per quanto riguarda la garanzia di pagamento, si pu&#242; intendere l'accollo da parte dei soci delle poste iscritte in bilancio, o bisogna per forza accendere questo benedetto c/c vincolato?
2) ma se i soldi non ci sono, i soci non recepiscono nessuna distribuzione di capitale sociale e gli stessi si sono eventualmente accollati i debiti, non vedo un dolo da parte del liquidatore
3) tornando al discorso dei pezzi di carta, se questa persona mi ha detto che serve il durc i casi sono due: o si &#232; svegliato con la luna storta oppure l'ha letto da qualche parte. Questo elemento ti risulta? 
Ancora grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) diciamo che la forma più ortodossa per gestire le pendenze è quella di aprire un c/c vincolato, intestato al liquidatore, da dove prelevare le somme per pagare le pendenze stesse;
2) il dolo del liquidatore c'è in quanto il suo compito è quello di estinguere i debiti; quindi se non lo fa la responsabilità è solo sua;
3) del DURC non so niente. Io parlavo della impossibilità di chiudere la srl in caso di pendenze non pagate e non garantite. 
ciao     

> A questo punto approfitto:
> 1) ma per quanto riguarda la garanzia di pagamento, si può intendere l'accollo da parte dei soci delle poste iscritte in bilancio, o bisogna per forza accendere questo benedetto c/c vincolato?
> 2) ma se i soldi non ci sono, i soci non recepiscono nessuna distribuzione di capitale sociale e gli stessi si sono eventualmente accollati i debiti, non vedo un dolo da parte del liquidatore
> 3) tornando al discorso dei pezzi di carta, se questa persona mi ha detto che serve il durc i casi sono due: o si è svegliato con la luna storta oppure l'ha letto da qualche parte. Questo elemento ti risulta? 
> Ancora grazie.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Di che tipo di imposte parliamo?Ritengo che l'art. 36 del 602/73 (la norma di cu di trattasi) si possa applicare solo alle imposte sui redditi visto il dettato dell'art. 19   dlgs 26/2/1999 n.46

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Di che tipo di imposte parliamo?Ritengo che l'art. 36 del 602/73 (la norma di cu di trattasi) si possa applicare solo alle imposte sui redditi visto il dettato dell'art. 19   dlgs 26/2/1999 n.46

  L'art. 36 si applica solo alle imposte sui redditi, anche in assenza dell'art. 19.  :Smile: 
Io credo che la questione sia civilistica, non solo fiscale. Diversamente, sarebbe legittimato un comportamento assolutamente elusivo ....

----------


## stagista

Mi aggancio a questo post, in quanto sono anch'io alle prese con la mia prima liquidazione di srl e ho alcuni dubbi che spero mi aiutate a dissipare.
Dopo aver proceduto alle dovute rettifiche di liquidazione mi rimane aperto un patrimonio netto da liquidare pari a circa 500,00 che dovrei saldare al socio unico della srl unipersonale nonchè liquidatore ma non ci sono liquidità. Il capitale sociale di 10.000,00 si è così ridotto per effetto delle perdite d'esercizio ante-liquidazione e per la perdita del periodo di liquidazione.
Non ho debiti per imposte sui redditi in quanto l'esercizio è in perdita.
Di contro la società vanta crediti verso l'erario per ritenute d'acconto subite, per crediti verso Inps e verso Inail.
Posso procedere già da ora alla chiusura della liquidazione, autorizzando nel verbale di assemblea di approvazione del Bilancio finale di liquidazione il socio all'incasso dei crediti vantati dalla società a titolo di liquidazione del suo patrimonio netto?

----------


## stagista

> Mi aggancio a questo post, in quanto sono anch'io alle prese con la mia prima liquidazione di srl e ho alcuni dubbi che spero mi aiutate a dissipare.
> Dopo aver proceduto alle dovute rettifiche di liquidazione mi rimane aperto un patrimonio netto da liquidare pari a circa 500,00 che dovrei saldare al socio unico della srl unipersonale nonch&#232; liquidatore ma non ci sono liquidit&#224;. Il capitale sociale di 10.000,00 si &#232; cos&#236; ridotto per effetto delle perdite d'esercizio ante-liquidazione e per la perdita del periodo di liquidazione.
> Non ho debiti per imposte sui redditi in quanto l'esercizio &#232; in perdita.
> Di contro la societ&#224; vanta crediti verso l'erario per ritenute d'acconto subite, per crediti verso Inps e verso Inail.
> Posso procedere gi&#224; da ora alla chiusura della liquidazione, autorizzando nel verbale di assemblea di approvazione del Bilancio finale di liquidazione il socio all'incasso dei crediti vantati dalla societ&#224; a titolo di liquidazione del suo patrimonio netto?

  Mi rispondo parzialmente da sola  :Big Grin:  
Ho trovato proprio nel forum una risposta dell'autorevole Speedy che qui allegato  Liquidazione SRL con credito d'imposta - Forums - Il Commercialista Telematico 
Chiedo a chi se ne intende pi&#249; di me, se posso estendere la procedura anche ai crediti Inps ed Inail e quindi demandare al liquidatore l'incasso e la successiva distribuzione ai soci (che nel caso specifico sono tutti raggruppati in una sola persona "uno e trino" che &#232; nel contempo liquidatore, socio unico della srl unipersonale nonch&#232; amministratore unico  :Big Grin: )  oltre ai crediti tributari anche tali crediti in un momento futuro e procedere intanto senza problemi alla cancellazione della societ&#224;.  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Mi rispondo parzialmente da sola  
> Ho trovato proprio nel forum una risposta dell'autorevole Speedy che qui allegato  Liquidazione SRL con credito d'imposta - Forums - Il Commercialista Telematico 
> Chiedo a chi se ne intende pi&#249; di me, se posso estendere la procedura anche ai crediti Inps ed Inail e quindi demandare al liquidatore l'incasso e la successiva distribuzione ai soci (che nel caso specifico sono tutti raggruppati in una sola persona "uno e trino" che &#232; nel contempo liquidatore, socio unico della srl unipersonale nonch&#232; amministratore unico )  oltre ai crediti tributari anche tali crediti in un momento futuro e procedere intanto senza problemi alla cancellazione della societ&#224;.

  Se i crediti da incassare ammontano a 500 euro, non vi &#232; alcuna convenienza a tenere aperta la liquidazione tenuto conto che ogni anno va pagata la tassa di concessione governativa, va pagato il diritto annuale CCIAA e va approvato e depositato il bilancio annuale. Quindi consiglio di:
= redigere il bilancio finale di liquidazione (attivo 500 patrimonio 500)
= far approvare il bilancio finale dal socio unico, dichiarando espressamente che tutti i crediti vengono ceduti al socio unico il quale a sua volta si accolla anche le spese di cancellazione della societ&#224;
= presentare le dichiarazioni fiscali nei termini di legge previsti per le societ&#224; cessate

----------


## stagista

> Se i crediti da incassare ammontano a 500 euro, non vi è alcuna convenienza a tenere aperta la liquidazione tenuto conto che ogni anno va pagata la tassa di concessione governativa, va pagato il diritto annuale CCIAA e va approvato e depositato il bilancio annuale. Quindi consiglio di:
> = redigere il bilancio finale di liquidazione (attivo 500 patrimonio 500)
> = far approvare il bilancio finale dal socio unico, dichiarando espressamente che tutti i crediti vengono ceduti al socio unico il quale a sua volta si accolla anche le spese di cancellazione della società
> = presentare le dichiarazioni fiscali nei termini di legge previsti per le società cessate

  
Ringrazio per la conferma e per i suggerimenti operativi.  :Smile:

----------


## attore1961

C'è una Srl in liquidazione dal 2010. I soci non fanno nulla. La Srl non ha più debiti con fornitori ma solo un debito di 70.000.000 euro con Equitalia. Ovviamente il liquidatore non scioglie la Srl proprio in virtù di quel debito. A parte il rispondere ai soci dell'operato, esiste una responsabilità del liquidatore nell'essere attivo e cercare di sanare i debiti? Mi spiego meglio: se il liquidatore è inattivo nel recupero dei crediti oppure non ci sono crediti, cosa succede? I debiti vanno in capo ai soci ? Oppure la Srl resta perennemente in liquidazione ? :Confused:

----------

